# Kids baseball team-pregame music



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, my oldest is 8 and is in his 4th year of baseball-hold that thought-I grew up and played baseball for two years, but did not really ever get into it that much partially because in small town Price, UT I am pretty certain that the teams were kid pitch made up of 4 years of kids, which is pretty intimidating as an 8 year old batter against an 11-year old pitcher...but I just really love watching my sons play...to the point of being asked to be an assistant coach this year. I see some of your guys such as Fixed's kid's (from Facebook) pics of little league and can see he really gets into it too. This is machine pitch age group.
They are doing pretty well. Teams vary greatly from the ones where the whole team is in their 4th year together playing/practicing year round to the expansion teams made up by a lot of kids in their first year to us with about half and half of experienced compared to the kids in their first year who can barely make a smooth swing not to mention a fast swing...
Anywho, it is really rewarding to see the new kids progress and the others improve greatly. It has been a great experience to spend so much time with my son and my two next door neighbors who are the other two coaches. I just thought I would open such a thread to hear from some of you other guys who could give a young buck some advice! The other say I was at the range and an old fellar no less than 60 said something to the effect of (me with my 5-year old) I sure remember those days, I got me one of them kids too, he is 32 now...I could see him choking up. That really touched me and made me think that I should take better advantage of these special times...

Our team is the Thunder, the whole league has gone with minor league names this year for some reason??, I also wanted to hear some of your guy's ideas on pregame music. I am kind of the motivator to keep everyone watching the game rather than having grass fights, etc. I came up with a few songs: Thunderstruck (based on the team mascot name), Stop the Rock, Eye of the Tiger, Load up the Bases, Welcome to the Jungle and the Crowd Goes Wild, which is my kid's favorite as it helps them envision what the hard work is for...what other songs should I add? Load up the Bases-any of you heard of that? it was new to me:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

We will rock you- Queen


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Huge,
I have 2 boys (11 and 7) playing this year. Being new to the Carbon Co. League, I can tell you that these folks around here take this game *VERY* seriously. There are a lot of talented kids with great potential. I helped with the younger son's first practice last week, and I think a fitting song for his age group would be "Crazy Train!"


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

RBoomK said:


> Huge,
> I have 2 boys (11 and 7) playing this year. Being new to the Carbon Co. League, I can tell you that these folks around here take this game *VERY* seriously. There are a lot of talented kids with great potential. I helped with the younger son's first practice last week, and I think a fitting song for his age group would be "Crazy Train!"


I was going to say that, when it comes to baseball carbon county is crazy serious about it. The county kinda shuts down for it. Heck it was the only sport they could beat Emery at. :mrgreen: 
As for a song I always liked Iron Man.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh man I remember those days like they were yesterday. I started playing ball when I was 4, I had a green teenage mutant ninja turtle glove. I never played machine pitch just tee ball and then after that it was having other kids pitch to me. My dad was my coach every year, it was good to have him as my coach. Now that I look back on it, it was time I probably other wise wouldn't have gotten to spend with him. 

I know the kids are probably too small right now. But a good way to improve their hand eye coordination take a those small golf ball size woffleballs and a 3 foot piece of like 1/2" pvc pipe. Stand in front of the kids and toss the balls at them and have them try to hit the ball.


----------

